# Best songs for fighting and/or kicking ass?



## Nile (Jul 7, 2011)

What song would get you to kick some ass?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 7, 2011)

Anything by For The Fallen Dreams or The Ghost Inside.


(Particularly 1:21)


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jul 7, 2011)

Thin Lizzy - Fightin' or the toughest street in town. Or Thunder and lightning. Anything Thin Lizzy. Even the ballads.


----------



## Arterial (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 7, 2011)

One that note:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/163522-guiles-theme-goes-everything.html

Also:


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 7, 2011)

DEICIDE- Sacrificial Suicide


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 7, 2011)

Coal Chamber - Loco





Devildriver - I Could Care Less





Machine Head - Dividian


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 7, 2011)

Obvious one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 7, 2011)

Also, this song will make anyone go out and destroy everything.


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nothing says "I'm gonna kick your ass" like Holy Diver


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Nimgoble (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 7, 2011)

Treasure Train by HORSE The Band sounds like a fight scene song.


----------



## jaketheripper (Jul 7, 2011)

SO MANY! lol

Seed awakening by nevermore!! 



the person who posted the song fails though....

Most nevermore honestly!

Also Devil Theory by Jeff Loomis



Im just going to put a list of bands because the list of songs that i can think of is epic

Ffdp
Slipknot
Amon Amarth
Children Of Bodom
Cancer bats (only the song hail destroyer)
Meshuggah
Hatebreed
In Flames
Mastodon 
Mudvayne
otep
Opeth
Pantera


Ok sorry, Just alot of metal! Your get the point!


----------



## tjrlogan (Jul 7, 2011)

Note as heavy as the rest, but still cool:


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Nile (Jul 7, 2011)

I think we can all agree on Pantera and Amon Amarth


----------



## Doug N (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Scruffy1012 (Jul 8, 2011)

Who ever negged repped me for FTFD
GG Brah


----------



## Joose (Jul 8, 2011)

"My Name Is Thanos" by Emmure gets me in a fighting mood every time I hear it. 

As does "Rumblefish" by Sevendust and "Twelfth Stroke of Midnight" by Bury Your Dead.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Hollowway (Jul 8, 2011)

It's very possible you're all gonna laugh, but if we're talking about getting motivated to push into strength and constitution you didn't think you had nothing beats this for me. I know it's kind of cheesy, and maybe I saw the movies too many times, but it's totally motivational for strength/workout/pushing through/coming back.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 8, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> It's very possible you're all gonna laugh, but if we're talking about getting motivated to push into strength and constitution you didn't think you had nothing beats this for me. I know it's kind of cheesy, and maybe I saw the movies too many times, but it's totally motivational for strength/workout/pushing through/coming back.


 

 While may choices (including mine) have been plain nasty beatdowns, this is the soundtrack to a Heroic beatdown (with Guile's theme coming second).


----------



## petereanima (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## CD1221 (Jul 8, 2011)

Beethoven


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 8, 2011)

axle1 said:


> Who ever negged repped me for FTFD
> GG Brah



Nad dude, someone neg repped all of us except Arterial saying that because we didn't start fighting we pulled a dick move.


----------



## Static (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Nile (Jul 8, 2011)

Lmfao I got neg repped twice by the same guy saying the same thing


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow. Massive rep fail on that one guy.

Also, this.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Ralyks (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Sikthness (Jul 8, 2011)

Pantera - 5 Minutes Alone. Not posting a video cuz you shouldn't be on a site like this without having heard Pantera. Also, Ion Dissonance - You People are Messed Up


----------



## -JR- (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 8, 2011)

-JR- said:


>




I was waiting for this one


----------



## Nile (Jul 9, 2011)

!Polyphony into The New Black by SYL!
Someone else embed the video, too lazy


----------



## TheDjentlman (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Xaios (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing gets me pumped like this song, especially the intro.


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Xaios (Jul 9, 2011)

Also this, now that I'm thinking of it:


----------



## Cynic (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## harkonnen8 (Jul 9, 2011)

With corpsepaint

Without

If you have a crowbar and feel adventurous


----------



## -42- (Jul 9, 2011)

If we're all trying to be brutal here.

On the other hand:


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 9, 2011)

On a more serious note:


Really, I will throw down to Phil and the gang. Also a good song to get you goin' in a strut that would make Vince McMahon proud.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## budda (Jul 9, 2011)

Arkham Dispatch - Fight

Download it for free! Arkham Dispatch | London, ON, CA | Rock | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 10, 2011)

Also, every battle theme from The Last Remnant.

Listen to this:



Then this:



That should get the adrenalin going.


----------



## izdashit (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine would be:

(If you didn't get pumped up by this I don't know what will )


and 

(Opening riff is teh balls! )


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 10, 2011)

Guys I literally got a neg rep on this thread for posting a song instead of a "reason to fight" what the fuck?! Go check it out.


----------



## fretninjadave (Jul 10, 2011)

YouTube - &#x202a;A LIFE ONCE LOST - Vulture&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Billay (Jul 10, 2011)

MORTAL KOBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Infamous Impact (Jul 10, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Guys I literally got a neg rep on this thread for posting a song instead of a "reason to fight" what the fuck?! Go check it out.


Same


----------



## Anton (Jul 10, 2011)

Too bad Arlovski looses most of the time...

And of course this:


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## metalheadblues (Jul 10, 2011)

the person should be dead after that..
and yeah slipknot


----------



## Arterial (Jul 12, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Nad dude, someone neg repped all of us except Arterial saying that because we didn't start fighting we pulled a dick move.


Wait what!?!!?

Am I being accused of neg-repping everyone?


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jul 12, 2011)

5 minutes alone - PanterA
Street fighting man - rolling stones


----------



## The ProfEscher (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad SOMEONE posted The Acacia Strain, but I would've gone with this song.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 12, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> Street fighting man - rolling stones


 
Good call. 

The Rage Against The Machine version is just as good too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 12, 2011)

Also, considering 5 Mintues Alone has been mentioned 3 times  naturally Pantera would be great for this. Case in point:


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 13, 2011)

With this song it would be a quick fight, I would be so pumped.


Mudvayne - Poop Loser





Surprised this one isn't here already, I would fuck someones shit up to this,



Dope - Die Motherfucker Die






Kush - Psycho Killer


----------

